# Lure haul from NYC pro store!



## mare (May 27, 2006)

Purchased today, with pic.  Still a few other things on my radar...


----------



## asteffey (May 27, 2006)

is sex ray that dark on?


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2006)

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Luna Selene (May 27, 2006)

I really hope you'll do swatches, especially of the lip products on your lips. The two lipsticks and glosses are the only lip products from Lure I've been eyeing!


----------



## wannabelyn (May 27, 2006)

what did u think about nightfish?
was it a really boring gray or metallic gray ?


----------



## Gloriamgo (May 27, 2006)

crazy! i was JUST looking at your picture on MUA a min ago!  How's the blushcreme?


----------



## princess (May 27, 2006)

OMG the packaging looks so pretty!!! Please do swatches!


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 27, 2006)

OMG I am jealous!

I am still trying to work out how I am going to afford Lure.

Anyone want to buy a slightly used kidney?


----------



## Lalli (May 27, 2006)

what is the new collection retailing at? looks so gorjus n yummy


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2006)

aww mare that's just beautiful!! *wipes tears from her eyes* i just picked up my lure stuff today too


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 27, 2006)

Ugh, I want it all!  I can't wait for swatches!


----------



## MissMarley (May 27, 2006)

maidenchant looks a lot darker than i thought- i expected it to be identical to sweet william.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (May 27, 2006)

yum! thanks for posting...I might have to get lure and maidenchant now! awesome haul!!!


----------



## rainbow (May 28, 2006)

the colors looks nice! cant wait for it to be launch over @ my side..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 28, 2006)

I actually think the packaging looks ugly but the shades are pretty.


----------



## Pink_minx (May 28, 2006)

ahh i want stroke of lust! cant believe some of you are already getting the Lure collections while the rest of us are waiting for it to come out..lucky! i cant wait.


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 29, 2006)

ahahahha... where is everyone getting lure... where is it??? I can't find it in my store


----------



## Sabine (May 30, 2006)

thank you for posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haunting is lighter than i thought it'd be - but i like it lighter. now i have to get ...all of that ...minus one gloss ...plus a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## Shavwi (May 30, 2006)

oh wow - I need it all! I am so jealous of all that great stuff!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (May 30, 2006)

i much prefer the black packaging!! but what gorgeous products they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. <3


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 30, 2006)

The packaging puts me off so badly..it's all i can notice! None of the Lure stuff is jumping at me much except for the Delphic FL and the TLCs which i want all of!


----------



## Quiana (May 31, 2006)

WOW...nice haul. Love the lippes


----------



## gentlyjaded (May 31, 2006)

I hate the packaging too but I really want the Bait l/g!


----------



## PrettyinPink (May 31, 2006)

I think the packaging is hot! Great for summer! This collection is gonna make me broke. I want EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Joke (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you for posting! The lipstuff rocks!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 1, 2006)

swatches pleeeeease!


----------

